# Ziwi Peak food



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm reading a book recommended by our holistic vet .... its' called 'Real Food for Dogs & Cat' - by Dr Clare Middle.

In the book, she explains how carbs really aren't necessary in a dogs diet. She mentions that of all the 'packet' food we can buy, only one - Ziwi Peak - has no carbohydrate content.

Has anyone ever used this food?

Ziwi Peak Website


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've gotten some samples of the venison and Sodie does like it quite a bit. The dehydrated is very easy to travel with as well. I am thinking of trying it as his main food when he gets to the bottom of the 15 lbs of Natural Balance LOL Of course, Roo did not tolerate it (I swear he's vegetarian).


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes a few people on my yorkie group love it -- do you want me to get info from them?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just read ingredients -- will not be for dogs on thyroid medicine as it has kelp and dogs on thyroid meds have to be careful of kelp


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

ok in reading further this is very high in fat so definitely not for a dog with pancreas issues or liver issues due to high protein and vitamin A. Liver is really high in vitamin A. So this food is for a dog that is very healthy and my personal opinion would never feed to a yorkie as they tend to be prone to pancreatitis and that is way to high in fat in my opinion. My dog who is ibd and had pancreatitis is on 8% fat food and these are in the 20's. We were giving him those real meat venison treats at the time he got sick. I am definitely going to check with the girls that are feeding this as i believe they are just doing treats by them but will double check about diet.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They sell it at the store I buy Jax & Kenzie's food. It is a high quality food and I'm sure either H or D would be fine on it.

Jax has had it for treats and LOVES it! 

I can ask Lt. for more info if you'd like!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I have only just started reading this book, so when I finish, I will decide whether or not to switch - of course, I will make this decision in conjunction with our vet - who suggested the book in the first place.

I was just curious to see if anyone had actually used this particular brand before, so yes please, I'd love more info if you can get it?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Its been too rich for mine....I think the high fat content.....but they definitely liked the way it tasted!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Apr 4 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756813


> Its been too rich for mine....I think the high fat content.....but they definitely liked the way it tasted![/B]


Thanks Tami - that makes sense. What sort of reaction did they have? I've been all over their website, and everything I'm reading makes perfect sense ... although, it does sound like it can be a long process to switch - in some cases, it says 2 - 3 months .... but I'm thinking, well, how do you stick with something for that long if it appears your dog isn't doing well on it?? I'm a bit conflicted by that.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sodie has an iron stomach...so having a bunch as treats didn't bother him at all. Can you get a small sample just to try as treats and see how that goes?


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 4 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756845


> Sodie has an iron stomach...so having a bunch as treats didn't bother him at all. Can you get a small sample just to try as treats and see how that goes?[/B]


yes, good point Jackie - I will try & get hold of some samples. I'm not really ready to switch just yet. I don't want to introduce anything new to Dakota until we see how she goes with this Remedy, but I am interested in doing it at some point.


----------

